# Mail message invisible



## alcyon35 (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir ,

j'ai un PB G4 Mac OS X.4.10 et Mail 2.1
Dans une de mes BAL (spam), TOUS mes messages sont invisibles depuis 2 jours, et je ne peux plus les trier.
Qui peut m'aider dans ce brouillard  ?

Je cherche une lumière pour résoudre ce problème.

D'avance, MERCI beaucoup.


----------



## fl0rent (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 
je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire par invisible???
Tu ne les vois pas mais il y étais??
Tu penses qu'il devrait y avoir des messages mais tu n'en as jamais vu???

Est ce que tu les vois sur ton webmail???


----------



## alcyon35 (8 Octobre 2007)

Tu sais, le rond avec le nombre de messages dans la Bal est inscrit : 70 :hein:
Quand on met la flèche sur ce rond, il est indiqué : Cette boite aux lettres est stockée localement sur votre Macintosh. 70 messages non lus. 

Cordialement


----------



## alcyon35 (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

les messages y sont, mais on ne les voit pas. Donc ils sont invisibles. Par contre le nombre a augmenté. Je suis inscrit à des listes de généalogies, et les nouveaux vont directement dans cette Bal, c'est pour cela que je dois faire le tri.

Comment faire le tri quand on ne les voit pas ?

Merci de toute aide


----------



## BernardRey (8 Octobre 2007)

Tu as essayé une reconstruction de la boîte (menu "BAL" > "Reconstruire") ?


----------



## alcyon35 (8 Octobre 2007)

Merci du tuyau,
mais malheureusement, Reconstruire est en grisé. Donc pas de possibilité de validation.
Par contre je vais essayer sur mes autres bals.
Merci encore, mais problème non résolu


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2007)

provisoirement annule le filtrage
ca reglera d&#233;j&#224; le cas de ceux qui arriveront &#224; partir de la manip
-
ensuite
va voir l&#224;
http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=5465374

il est possible que le nom de la boite  ait chang&#233;, mail ferm&#233; , dans le dossier du finder  faut la renommer

le fil parle de fichier  trash mais applique le principe pour indesirable
verifie le nom / junk

(junk = indesirable)


----------



## alcyon35 (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

j'ai supprimé l'anti-spam.
J'ai lu les discussions en anglais, mais beaucoup de quiproquos, et qui ne m'ont pas fait avancé.
J'ai transféré les messages reçus dans les différentes BALs pour les ajouter dans la Boite aux lettres spam. Rien n'y fait.
Ma boite est désespérément vide. RIEN, QUE DALLE, VIDE, INVISIBLE, :modo:
par contre le nombre augmente dans le petit logo.

MERCI de m'aider.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Octobre 2007)

ce probleme est evoqu&#233; chez Apple , pas de solution claire
Par contre sur un souci similaire un posteur s'apercut que le nom ( et /ou extension ) de bal dans le finder  &#233;tait corompu , en r&#233;tablissant le bon nom et extension il a pu lire ses messages

As tu verifi&#233; les intitul&#233;s de "junk" comme je l'avais sugg&#233;r&#233;?


----------



## Gilles99 (9 Octobre 2007)

Si la bo&#238;te est "gris&#233;e" y a-t-il un triangle &#224; sa gauche
si oui, cliquer dessus pour voir les bo&#238;tes de chacun de vos adresses courriels
et pour chacune vous pourrez reconstruire


----------



## alcyon35 (10 Octobre 2007)

Un grand MERCI à tous de m'avoir répondu. 

J'ai essayé TOUT ce que vous m'avez indiqué, mais RIEN n'y a fait.

Par contre, j'ai eu une info d'INTEGO, qui m'a résolu le problème. Voici le schéma pour rétablir l'ordre des choses :

1 - Quitter l'application Apple Mail

2 - Vous rendre dans votre dossier utilisateur (le dossier avec l'icône de maison): Finder, menu "Aller", commande "Départ" ou "Point de départ" selon votre système

3 - Une fois dans ce dossier, aller dans le dossier "Bibliothèque" / "Mail" / "Mailboxes".

4 - Y renommer le dossier "Spam" en "Spam.mbox".

5 - Lancer à nouveau Apple Mail et laissez-le réindexer

Avant je ne pouvais pas reconstruire. Après OUI. 

Merci à TOUS.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2007)

alcyon35 a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai eu une info d'INTEGO, qui m'a r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me. Voici le sch&#233;ma pour r&#233;tablir l'ordre des choses
> Merci &#224; TOUS.


c'est une plaisanterie?
ca fait que  *2 fois* que je t'ai indiqu&#233; cette manip de verification des noms et extensions

 

enfin....


----------



## alcyon35 (10 Octobre 2007)

Non, ce n'est pas une plaisanterie.
Je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique, et je n'ai jamais modifié un nom de compte. J'ai vérifié dans les préférences. Tout était OK. La bal de Spam n'apparait pas, nulle part.
J'ai regardé dans Indésirable, tout était correct.
Les noms et les extensions de mes comptes sont TOUS corrects.
Là, j'apprends qu'il faut MODIFIER le nom de la bal "SPAM".
Je n'ai vu nulle part qu'il fallait aller dans le dossier utilisateur. Il faut connaitre les arcanes de l'informatique pour découvrir cela.
Je suis nul en anglais. Alors la discussion je l'ai traduite par l'outil linguistique de Google.
Pardonne mon ignorance, mais Intego je ne l'ai interrogé qu'aujourd'hui.
Auparavant j'avais cherché sur internet une solution. Rien, le vide sidéral, alors Vénérable sage, accepte que je découvre certains chemins de l'informatique.
Je le redis encore : MERCI de l'aide.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2007)

alcyon35 a dit:


> 1]Non, ce n'est pas une plaisanterie.
> Je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique,


ca on peut pas connaitre &#224; l'avance ton niveau de connaissance



> et je n'ai jamais modifi&#233; un nom de compte.


il n'en a jamais &#233;t&#233; question
on parle de fichiers bal dans le finder



> Les noms et les extensions de mes comptes sont TOUS corrects.


il la question n'est pas sur les noms de comptes mais de fichiers (Bal)



> L&#224;, j'apprends qu'il faut MODIFIER le nom de la bal "SPAM".
> Je n'ai vu nulle part qu'il fallait aller dans le dossier utilisateur.


Ben faut relire , c'est pourtant  exactement ce que je t'ai dit de faire

tu as du mal  comprendre ce que j'ai dit
car je disais , en forme concentr&#233;e, exactement la m&#234;me chose qu'intego


> le nom ( et /ou extension ) de bal dans le* finder* &#233;tait corompu , en *r&#233;tablissant le bon nom et extension *il a pu lire ses messages



et rien ne t'emp&#234;chait de r&#233;pondre
" pas compris , pas fortiche explique moi en d&#233;tail" et je l'aurai fait

L'important c'est que tu aies r&#233;solu


----------

